# Form 11 - what does capacity of signatory mean?



## onekeano

I'm just signing the form 11 to send back to accountant and have signed and dated the form but the last line is "capacity of signatory" and I'm unsure what that is. Should I put down employee / taxpayer / something else? Or do I leave that blank for the accountant to sign as the agent?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Roy


----------



## mandelbrot

You sign it as taxpayer.

The accountant can sign as tax advisor, but may prefer for you to sign it, as it precludes you turning around later and pleading ignorance of anything on the form...


----------



## kennyb3

Put down 'self'/'taxpayer'


----------

